# Jenny's quartet of baby girls



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

Aww...mama looks so tired. Poor thing. Thanks for all the pictures. They are going to grow up so fast, so it's nice to see all the stages.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you very much. Oh...she is not tired. That is utter contentment and bliss you are seeing. This young lady has not stopped smiling since she had the babies. Now, human Mama is entirely exhausted. Deb is getting everyone situated this morning and going to catch some ZZZZZ's before her hubby heads to work.


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

They're so tiny! I always forget how small they are during the early days.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Do you know, one of Jenny's babies was born at 454 grams, which is exactly one pound. All four were over 400 grams. I think they are bigger because there were only four, but they do still look sooooooo wee.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Jenny and her four baby girls are so beautiful and congratulations to all!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks very much! It is interesting for Trillium and I to see the differences in the two litters, even though the Moms are litter sisters and the Dad is the the same boy for each.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Congratulations on your new little ones! Thank You for sharing these beautiful pictures!


----------



## Fond of Poodles (Feb 1, 2011)

Gorgeous little redheads, Congrats Cherie! Love the pictures and can't wait to see more as they grow!

I love those little collars, where did you get them, did you make them?


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Congratulations, Jenny!!!

I love picture #3 with Mom encircling her babes.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

After reading so many threads about the complexities of color genetics, all I can say is you sure must have done your homework to end up with 100% redheads! Even when all the planets were aligned, as they clearly were with both your breedings, isn't it unusual not to have at least one horse, uh, pup of a different color?

Wish we were one of your lucky dozen future poodle puppy parents!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

schpeckie said:


> Congratulations on your new little ones! Thank You for sharing these beautiful pictures!


It is entirely our pleasure. We love sharing the babies. Thank you!


----------



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

They are all so beautiful! Congratulations!!

I soooo want a puppy now!


----------



## jfo (Nov 19, 2010)

Awwww.... I love them! How can you not just sit and watch them all day long?!


----------



## Annie and me (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, the sweetness!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fond of Poodles said:


> Gorgeous little redheads, Congrats Cherie! Love the pictures and can't wait to see more as they grow!
> 
> I love those little collars, where did you get them, did you make them?


Thank you!! They are unbelievably cute.

Their collars are just those covered hair elastics. They work for 1 1/2 to 2 weeks. Deb found all of these cute ones at the Dollar Store.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Oh my goodness, the puppies are so cute!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Puppiesssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Would you please send me a bottle of puppy breath? Please?


----------

